# My soil test results are in!



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

SiteOne just emailed me my results for my lawn. He mentioned I should start using a 14-20-4 which they have in stock I believe. Any feedback and tips would be appreciated. Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It's probably a Mehlich 3 test, but you should confirm and also verify what test was used for P. How are you supposed to apply a 14-20-4 starter fertilizer and end up with 5 to 7# of N and 3# of P over a growing season? Are you planning to apply the recommended 2.5# of Mg?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

That I don't know. I haven't had time to go over it yet and understand it much. That's why I posted here because I know you guys are so knowledgeable. I'm wondering if I should or need to start going liquid approach and of so which kind. I'm also assuming at this rate I can only apply a few more applications of nirtogen for the rest of the year, unless I can use something else. Thoughts?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The legend states Bray P 1 is used for Phosphorous. Bray becomes pretty inaccurate for determination of P levels at pH 7 and above (Olsen was developed for pH>7, but Mehlich is pretty useful up to pH 7.5). It would be unusual, but not unheard of to use Mehlich 3 for all other nutrients, but use Bray for P. Unfortunately, I didn't see where they identified what extractant was used for the other nutrients. Sorry, with current information, I can't help you.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Without doing another soil test from another lab, I would just go with a good starter fertilizer like the 14-20-4 that they have in stock already and apply it at 5lbs/K which would give you a pound of P per 1K and then just go with a high Nitrogen fertilizer the rest of the season and then maybe hit the lawn again with some more P in August or September and then get another soil test done from a different lab during the off season. I plan on using Waypoint Analytical for my next soil test as they seem to be pretty good and they also give recommendations. The SiteOne soil test seems like it's very basic and is more designed to sell products then to give you accurate results.


----------

